# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  So much anxiety can?t function at work

## Sainnot

I can?t focus at work I?m so anxious I just want to change and improve and it?s hard at work because I can?t use my own PC so I just kinda sit and do nothing or as little as possible. I wonder if my boss can tell.

----------


## Sainnot

I wish I could relax but I can’t.

----------


## Sainnot

Wish I could just be happy but I can’t

----------


## Sainnot

I want to hide somewhere away from my coworkers.

----------


## Sainnot

Why do I even post here at all

----------


## Sainnot

There’s no reason other than that there aren’t other places to post really. Every forum has so little activity nowadays and there aren’t real time chats for social anxiety, it makes me wonder what everyone else does, maybe social anxiety is almost cured from the population or maybe everyone is just extremely miserable now.

----------


## Sainnot

Although I know people are viewing my threads because I can see the view count but no one posts in them even though I’ve covered every topic imaginable at this point.

----------


## Sainnot

Someone a while back offered to help me if I posted on his YouTube channel, but his advice was to go to a dancing class which I can’t do, so I would feel bad asking for his advice right after turning it down

----------


## Sainnot

All that I really want is a group to hang out with, I don’t care about being one of the main people in the group or close friends with anyone. I have no idea what to do at this point. I’m trying to get better at the art of conversation but the problem is that I’m never really in conversations and when I am, I can’t talk.

----------


## Sainnot

The most annoying thing to me is that I NEVER see other people like me anywhere. I’m always the only person who is alone pretty much. It’s demoralizing.

----------


## Sainnot

It’s like once you graduate school, that’s it. If you don’t have friends at that point, then your life is over. Because there’s nothing more you can do to make friends at that point:

----------


## Sainnot

I hate on the bus when people do big hacking coughs just to try and piss other people off. What kind of horrible person behaves like that

----------


## Sainnot

If you’re wondering why I’m posting so much in this one thread it’s because it’s pointless making new threads since no one posts in them anywya

----------


## Sainnot

I hate traffic because the neighboring cars can look into yours unless you have tinted windows especially when it’s at a standstill it’s very annoying to me i just close my eyes and wait for the car to move

----------


## Sainnot

The only people who I’ve heard of that relate to me and how I feel at all are famous music artists, ironically most of them have already killed themselves

----------


## Sainnot

There should be mandatory lifetime coursework for citizens to continue to grow in intelligence and it would ask provide a way to make new friends which would increase happiness

----------


## Sainnot

I get so anxious and mad during work it’s unbelievable. Like right now I’m at a 2/10 but an hour from now I’ll be at a 7/10 for the rest of the day until I’m back home

----------


## Sainnot

Would life really be that bad if I spent 16 hours a day daydreaming and sleeping? That’s 3/4ths of my life and my daydreams are always so much better than real life, I’m happier in them than I’ll ever be in real life. So 3/4th of complete happiness and 1/4 of complete misery. On average that’s probably as good as it would ever get anywya

----------


## Sainnot

I feel like once you’re miserable there just how you’ll always be. I’ve never seen someone recover from misery and be happy. It feels like an inescapable fate

----------


## Sainnot

Ajsisosmwneodnsbdidpdkdjwjsjsjdjdjsjdjsjd

----------


## Sainnot

AssffghjklqwertyyuiopXccbbnmz

----------


## Sainnot

I also don’t understand how people can be charismatic. Like how does that come to be one of their qualities l? For me I was always awkward and had a hard time communicating with people

----------


## Sainnot

Anytime I think about talking to someone they disappear forever

----------


## Sainnot

I hate the public. They’re so gross it’s no wonder that diseases spread and there’s so much poverty. They are completely useless when left to their own means

----------


## Sainnot

I hope this bus crashes and explodes, just make things simpler for me.

----------


## Sainnot

I hate songs that are basically saying get people with social anxiety are crap and should be left behind

----------


## Sainnot

Seriously there is so much belief in society that people who have anxiety or don’t talk much should be ignored and kept away from you. It’s the one personality trait that is universally condemned even when it doesn’t actually cause anybody any harm.

----------


## Sainnot

I want to close my eyes and be somewhere else right now

----------


## Sainnot

I wish there was a group of people with social anxiety somewhere that hang out

----------


## Sainnot

Soaksndnsjlskg slakdbdo

----------


## Sainnot

Hate loud cars

----------


## Sainnot

Seeing extroverted people drains me

----------


## Sainnot

I wish I had somewhere to hang out even online.

----------


## Sainnot

> Hate loud cars



Me too

----------


## Sainnot

> I wish I had somewhere to hang out even online.



Yeah same but there’s no where to go, everyone already has a cliche online and if you try to join in you just get ignored

----------


## Sainnot

> Yeah same but there’s no where to go, everyone already has a cliche online and if you try to join in you just get ignored



But then how did anyone ever get into a group if they’re all established?

----------


## Sainnot

> But then how did anyone ever get into a group if they’re all established?



Well new groups form when a group of real life friends from school make a new discord server or forum or irc chat. So if you want to join a group when it starts, you need to have a group of online friends first.

----------


## Sainnot

> Well new groups form when a group of real life friends from school make a new discord server or forum or irc chat. So if you want to join a group when it starts, you need to have a group of online friends first.



Huh? But the reason that I am looking for friends online is that I can’t make real life friends. There isn’t even anyone that I talk to or have any reason to talk to in real lifeS

----------


## Sainnot

> Huh? But the reason that I am looking for friends online is that I can’t make real life friends. There isn’t even anyone that I talk to or have any reason to talk to in real lifeS



Just talk to people in your classes, ask them questions about the class and when you get group work that’ll automatically give you people to hang out with.

----------


## Sainnot

> Just talk to people in your classes, ask them questions about the class and when you get group work that’ll automatically give you people to hang out with.



...

I already graduated though

----------


## Sainnot

> ...
> 
> I already graduated though



Oh... well then you’re kinda fucked. If you don’t have a friend group when you graduate then thats it for you.

----------


## Sainnot

> Seeing extroverted people drains me



For me what bothers me about extroverts is that you never know when they’re gonna strike and start talking. It’s like I’m constantly on edge.

----------


## Sainnot

> For me what bothers me about extroverts is that you never know when they’re gonna strike and start talking. It’s like I’m constantly on edge.



I feel that. Do you ever have a situation where you’re at work and an extrovert starts talking and the sentences just blur together and you never say anything and then it’s over and they’re just staring at you waiting for you to talk confused as to why you’re quiet?

----------


## Sainnot

> I feel that. Do you ever have a situation where you’re at work and an extrovert starts talking and the sentences just blur together and you never say anything and then it’s over and they’re just staring at you waiting for you to talk confused as to why you’re quiet?



Yep sadly I’ve had that happen to me too. It’s frustrating because when I’m trying to think of what to say i can’t also listen to everything they’re saying.

----------


## Sainnot

> I also don?t understand how people can be charismatic. Like how does that come to be one of their qualities l? For me I was always awkward and had a hard time communicating with people



It?s genetic. Some peoples minds are very good at immediately coming up with things to say that other people enjoy hearing and they just say them. Other peoples minds are set to avoid socialization and say nothing:

----------


## Sainnot

> It?s genetic. Some peoples minds are very good at immediately coming up with things to say that other people enjoy hearing and they just say them. Other peoples minds are set to avoid socialization and say nothing:



I wish there were genetic treatments available to fix people like myself that have the wrong type of brain.

----------


## Sainnot

Hate extroverts it’s nonstop loud talking I want to smack them

----------


## Sainnot

I’m so annoyed by them. Funny thing is I’m smarter and better than them. But they talk so much they’ll never know it because they don’t let me speak.

----------


## Sainnot

And they have some bad ideas too it’s hard cus I can’t stop them

----------


## Sainnot

I want to scream

----------


## Sainnot

> agd



hcycgcjcfcrucurcruurcrc

----------


## Sainnot

This fking sucks

----------


## Sainnot

I’m so bored of my job. Part of me wants to join a startup but that would also be a lot more work. But I’m sick of beaucracy

----------


## Sainnot

I’m unhappy, for some reason

----------


## Sainnot

I wish an apocalypse would occur

----------


## Sainnot

Stupid annoying piece of crap coworker looking over my shoulder I hope he dies

----------


## Sainnot

Mfer is tapping his desk loudly now why is he so retarded

----------

